# So kanns laufen, wenn die Behörden Druck machen...



## sascha (7 Dezember 2004)

> Porn dialler case settled for $22m
> Emily Fredrix in Washington
> DECEMBER 07, 2004
> 
> ...



Quelle


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2004)

Dieser "Alyon"-Fall ist mir schon vor ein paar Monaten aufgefallen. Ich weiß auch nicht genau, ob es trotz des für die _ unter diese Regelung fallenden _ Verbraucher erfreulichen Urteils nicht letztlich ein für die Firma "vertretbarer" Deal ist...

google "Alyon Technologies" --> sehr interessant...

Kann jemand den Zusammenhang zwischen der bezeichneten Firma und der spanischen Firma bestätigen, die z.B. für den vor langer Zeit im Dialerschutz erwähnten "sex-explorer-Dialer" verantwortlich war (und die Alyon 2003 zu einer Gerichtsentscheidung gratuliert: 





> Nocreditc***.com is proud to announce that its primary billing provider in the US, Alyon Technologies Inc., won its fight with the FTC over a preliminary injunction in Federal Court on July 10, 2003


[links gelöscht]

link ins Forum aus 2002:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=3223

Die europäischen Partner der Firma veröffentlichten ihre Sicht der Chancen der Dialerabrechnung in Europa unter der vielsagenden Überschrift "ich bin ein Fraudster"
h**p://www.kli***.com/archive/ichbin.shtml 
s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=64286#64286
s.a.:  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7052 

ausserdem den obigen Artikel genau lesen:


			
				obige Quelle vion sascha schrieb:
			
		

> As part of the settlement, the New Jersey-based company will forgive $US22 million in bills incurred before June 15, 2003, *for customers who dispute the claims*. Customers with bills for the same time period who have disputed the claims will be credited.
> The FTC estimates more than 200,000 customers will be affected.
> Alyon Technologies may continue to bill customers, *and it does not have to return money it has already collected, the FTC said. *


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2005)

ich muss diese story noch einmal ausgraben...
siehe auch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=72657#72657

Hier ist z.B. ein Beitrag von "FOX investigative" von Juli 2003
http://www.wtvt.com/investreptr/pop-up-porn.html

schon in diesem Beitrag wird ein Zusammenhang zwischen der ALYON und E-Group/NCC angedeutet, wenn ich mir auch relativ sicher bin, dass die Autoren das nicht gemerkt haben 






das icon ist definitiv ein e-group-icon. 

Weiss denn niemand hier mehr?

Heute fand ich eine Pressemitteilung der Firma "nocreditcard" (deutscher Ansprechpartner: Andreas B. derzeit aka nocr*c, ich würde ihn ja gerne in DC oder jagin fragen, aber da bin ich nicht registriert)



			
				ncc schrieb:
			
		

> July 16, 2003 - New York - N*cred**c***.com is proud to announce that its primary billing provider in the US, Alyon Technologies Inc., won its fight with the FTC over a preliminary injunction in Federal Court on July 10, 2003. Federal Judge R.W. Story ruled that Alyon's new billing solution, which features multiple data base cross checking, is fully legal in the US. This Federal confirmation of the legality of Alyon's innovative solution opens up terrific new opportunities for the entire industry.



Wie hängt das zusammen? Die beiden Artikel (Fox investigative und ncc-PM) sind ja fast zeitgleich erschienen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2005)

Damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen: Was mich daran immer wundert, ist, dass die Firmen offenbar nie UNrecht getan haben... Die Alyon/E-Group z.B. hat sogar ein ENTSCHULDIGUNGSSCHREIBEN des amerikanischen FTC erhalten.

siehe
http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/041206/65915_1.html

Wenn man das berücksichtigt, muss ich meine oben gemachte Aussage natürlich revidieren. Ein unschuldiges Unternehmen, das Millionen von Geldern an die Kunden zurück zahlt, ist in höchsten Tönen zu loben und am besten gleich mit einem Preis für Kundenfreundlichkeit zu belohnen.

Alles klar?
gez.
aka


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß auch nicht genau, ob es trotz des für die _ unter diese Regelung fallenden _ Verbraucher erfreulichen Urteils nicht letztlich ein für die Firma "vertretbarer" Deal ist...


 Diese meine Einschätzung wird offenbar von der Firma Alyon geteilt, wie ich diesem Artikel entnehme, der offenbar schon im  Januar 2005 erschienen ist.



> Alyon considered the outcome a win, or at least a non-loss. In return, Alyon gave up any legal action against the FTC to which it might have been entitled.


Dabei ging es darum, dass die FTC erklärte, _alle_ Forderungen der Alyon seien unbegründet. 

Interessant an diesem US-Fall ist die Beteiligung des multinationalen Abrechnungsdienstleisters "E-Group":


> Both cases were based on complaints from consumers about what they perceived as unfair billing practices associated with a dialer owned by Barcelona-based Electronic Group Interactive S.L..


Die Dialer dieser Firma sind auch in Deutschland verbreitet und meines Wissens basier(t)en u.a. die Dialer der Münchner Firma Af* (und der damit zusammen hängenden großen deutschen content-Anbieter!) auf NCC/E-Group-Dialern, ebenso stand auch bei den Dialern zu 090090000957ff "NCC" als Anbieter bei der RegTP (was ich persönlich kaum glauben mag).

Das im Text erwähnte "chargemel*" gibt es übrigens offenbar auch auf NCC-Seiten mit deutschem Text (zB w w w.exdia***.com). Es wäre sehr spanend, zu wissen, was sich dahinter verbirgt... und ob es zum Einsatz kommt?!

(Chargemel* funktioniert über eine Verifikation mit gültiger e-mail-Adresse plus den letzten Ziffern der Sozialversicherungsnummer)

Artikel in "Forbes" über das CML-System hier

In diesem Artikel steht übrigens drin, dass Alyon gegen den "Rip-off reprt" vorgegangen ist (der hier teilweise zitiert ist). Von einem karibischen Gericht bekamen die tatsächlich 10 Mio. US$ zugesprochen, damit reduziert sich der finanzielle Schaden für Alyon weiter (im Forbes-Artikel steht 27 Mio $, aber das waren nicht US-$). Das muss man sich mal vorstellen...


----------

